# It's that time of year again



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Next week is the WICC bluefish tournement who is getting in it I will be out all weekend fishing and hoping to get the money


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

*more info on the contest*

PRIZES

1st Place - $25,000
2nd Place - $10,000
3rd Place - $3,000
4th - $1,000
5th - $1,000

Next 15 places (6th-20th) - $200 each


Plus $200 Port Prize, for the heaviest Bluefish at each weigh station
Special Port Prize - A Raymarine A65 HD Digital Duel Funtion GPS Chart Plotter Fishfinder system pack will be awarded for the heaviest port prize, valued at $1700 
*25th Anniversary Shore Fishermans Special Prize - For the heaviest fish caught from the shore *(jetty-pier-beach-not from a boat) the winner will receive a Zee Baas, totally waterproof, premier top of the line spinning reel made from aerospace aluminum, titanium and high grade marine stainless. Ideal for surf fishing. Valued at $1300


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Wow!!*

Not that I'm planning to participate, but I'm just curious. How many participants are in this tourny and what is the entry fee? Oh yeah, good luck to you!!!!


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

wow thats alot of money for a bluefish tourney


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

it has been going on for 25 years and I have not missed a year at the beginning you use to have to catch a tagged fish and win the money but after a few years of nobody catching the tagged fish they changed to to the biggest fish and it be changing all of the time with this year a seperate prize for the biggest fish caught from the shore


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

the entry fee is $35 here it the link for more details:
http://www.wicc600.com/bluefish07.htm


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

I'll tell ya this, you can bet I'll be there next year. If I was still living in MD I would jump at a chance to fish in this tourney... Tuna let's make a plan to go next year... I'm sure the wifey will kick you out of the house at some time or another to go fees'n...


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

I like the part about the polygraph. Do they really do that? If so, good for them!!!


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Yes they do and Huntman if you and Tuna do paln on coming up let me know and I help you out as much as I can


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

fingersandclaws said:


> I like the part about the polygraph. Do they really do that? If so, good for them!!!


FnC - same for the Tourney in OBX, if you are one of the money winners then you take a polygraph. In which I think is a good thing, but if you've been trained, as I have, in beating the graph you can do anything...   The ninja never sleeps...  Tourney is end of Nov through Sunday (Fri - Sun weigh in @ 8am) they still have some slots open, how bout joining in... 

Coco - hey, definitely if I can coax Tuna out of the house then we'll definitely give you a holla...


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Huntsman said:


> I'll tell ya this, you can bet I'll be there next year. If I was still living in MD I would jump at a chance to fish in this tourney... Tuna let's make a plan to go next year... I'm sure the wifey will kick you out of the house at some time or another to go fees'n...


Absolutely Hunts!!! I'lll definately be in on this one, especially it's not on the same day as wifey's birthday!!!

Thanks CocoFlea, we'll gladly take your offer..


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

So Tuna/Huntsman are we car pooling ? Man I'd love to have that reel  but gotta pass this year ... Injured reserve  
If anyone plans on going better read this :

Mail-in registrations must be postmarked no later than August 11, 2007 and received no later than Friday August 24, 2007. Registration in person must be at officially designated registration stations or by calling 203-366-BLUE and must be completed by 8:00 pm Friday August 24, 2007.

cocoflea , Please keep us in the loop for next year .. Thanks !


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Tom,

No, we'll do it next year. Hey, you're always welcomed to use one our heavers!!!  Too bad it's not a flounder tourny or else we will come up with a kidnapping plan to haul you up there with us. But, we'll definately be there next year.


----------



## Genghis (Nov 2, 2004)

TunaFish said:


> Tom,
> 
> No, we'll do it next year. Hey, you're always welcomed to use one our heavers!!!  Too bad it's not a flounder tourny or else we will come up with a kidnapping plan to haul you up there with us. But, we'll definately be there next year.


I've fished this tourney several times in the past and would be fishing it this year if it wasn't for a family wedding. I think we need a P&S Team DC entry for '08


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

I have fished every year since the begining like I said befort the first few years you have to catch a tagged fish to win the prize and it was only one prize now it seems every year it has been getting better


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Yeah, I saw the website, it'll be fun.

Ghengis, I'm sure as the time nears there will be quite a few of us going up there.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

the tourement is always the last weekend in August next year I will let you know well in advance.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

cocoflea said:


> the tourement is always the last weekend in August next year I will let you know well in advance.


Coco, thanks, sure appreciate it...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Not bad at all*

That is very tempting indeed.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Yeah, Tom, Geng and Tuna, next year we should all get together for a P&S DC/DE connect to hit this tourney. Hey, my b-day is at the end of Aug and Tuna's is beg. of Sept, could you imagine a b-day present as sweet as 1st place in this tourney and winning the big bucks.. split 4 ways is still a bunch of beans... bout 6k a piece... parteeeeeeeeeee.....


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I guess if I show up they'll just get to keep all the $. Cause by now everyone on this board must think no one catches fish while I am around...


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

HuskyMD said:


> I guess if I show up they'll just get to keep all the $. Cause by now everyone on this board must think no one catches fish while I am around...


All I can say is I love a challenge  If you head this way look me up ... I dont believe the hype


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

hengstthomas said:


> All I can say is I love a challenge  If you head this way look me up ... I dont believe the hype


You betta believe it... Husky has the stink of all stinks. I think he has a skunk tatoo on his back..lol...


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*Well,*

maybe the WBB's Yoda should sign up next year..... 




Huntsman said:


> You betta believe it... Husky has the stink of all stinks. I think he has a skunk tatoo on his back..lol...


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

*official results*

Weight / Date / Time / First Name / Last Name / Weigh-In Station
- - - - - -
1 17.17 25-Aug 12:21 PM Calvin Darulo Rudy's Tackle Barn
2 16.92 25-Aug 10:59 PM John Blake Jack's
3 16.64 25-Aug 11:29 PM Michael Cacaro Northeast B&T
4 16.57 25-Aug 11:01 AM Edward Phillips Jack's
5 16.45 25-Aug 8:15 AM Gary Urso River's End
6 15.97 26-Aug 4:23 PM William Theis Jack's
7 15.43 26-Aug 4:10 PM Paul Starr Hudson Park
8 14.93 25-Aug 4:17 PM Arthur Gordon Jack's
9 14.81 26-Aug 3:05 PM Michael Rose Northport R&R
10 14.52 25-Aug 3:03 PM Greg Cousins Fisherman's Paradise
11 14.20 26-Aug 10:08 AM Lucille Flie Captain Morgan's
12 14.20 26-Aug 2:22 PM Jason Horniak Dee's Bait and Tackle
13 14.10 25-Aug 5:11 PM Gaitano Lombardo Jack's
14 14.09 25-Aug 12:09 PM Victor Geryle Jack's
15 14.09 26-Aug 2:22 PM Mitch Staschke Captain Morgan's
16 14.07 25-Aug 2:19 PM Nick Libretti Fisherman's Paradise
17 14.05 26-Aug 10:11 AM Donna Wilson Captain Morgan's
18 14.03 26-Aug 2:05 PM Kevin Spisto Stratford B&T
19 14.02 26-Aug 12:24 PM Walter Lucik River's End 
20 13.88 25-Aug 4:25 PM Brendan Labanara Fisherman's Paradise
13.83 25-Aug 1:32 PM James Smith II Dee's Bait and Tackle
13.78 26-Aug 4:21 PM Chris James Jack's
13.77 26-Aug 4:41 PM Albert Stober Salty Dog 
13.60 25-Aug 4:14 PM Steven Dion Rudy's Tackle Barn
13.60 26-Aug 12:10 PM Brandyn Balzario Fisherman's Paradise
13.51 25-Aug 11:38 AM Dennis Burke Northeast B&T
13.44 25-Aug 6:29 PM Henry Ramirez Northport Rod & Reel
13.42 25-Aug 9:46 AM Neil Paulercil Jr Hudson Park
13.27 25-Aug 9:26 PM Matthew Amatruda Captain Morgan's
13.26 25-Aug 5:13 AM Christopher Mira Sportsman's Den
13.23 26-Aug 11:55 AM Lawrence Cramer Duffy's
13.19 25-Aug 8:37 PM Christopher Fisher Caraftis Fishing Station
13.09 25-Aug 7:46 AM Wayne Labrecque River's End
12.77 25-Aug 1:31 PM Russell Martin Stratford B&T
12.65 25-Aug 5:33 AM Jack Carter Fisherman's World
12.50 25-Aug 3:18 PM Christian Ferrer Captain's Cove
11.89 25-Aug 8:38 AM Ted Lionetti Fish Tales
11.55 26-Aug 12:37 PM Robert Demarco Terminal Tackle
9.75 25-Aug 4:52 PM Todd Matthewson King Cove


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Questions for ya CocoFlea*

Just curious, how many that were placed were caught from land? Also, how did you do? Where did you fish?


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

The third largest fish was caught from the shore and out of all of them 6 was caught from shore I did catch fish, but nothing over 8 pounds this year was the first year that they gave a seperate prize for the largest caught from shore and there plan on doing it again from now one also what not liisted every weight station give a prize for the largest fish weighted there


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

And yes I did fish from a pier


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Thanks!!!


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

I didnt realize it was boaters too ... Count me out . Blues are too easy from a boat. How hard is it to locate and stay on bluefish ... Sorry I'm bowing out now ... 
Thanks for the update CF


----------

